# PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX660Ti-Edition: Core i5-3570 + Geforce GTX 660 Ti [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX660Ti-Edition: Core i5-3570 + Geforce GTX 660 Ti [Anzeige]*

					Wenn Sie auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Spiele-PC mit hochwertigen Komponenten sind, haben wir jetzt ein passendes Angebot für Sie parat.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX660Ti-Edition: Core i5-3570 + Geforce GTX 660 Ti [Anzeige]*


----------

